# Michigan Cur and Fiest Roundup



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Will be held in Stanton on October 30,31, amd Nov. 1 Free camping. buy sell trade any and all buddy hunts BS around camp fires. October 31 Central Michigan Sportsman Club will be holding a squirrel hunt along with Michigan Cur and Fiest roundup. Free breakfast for all campers and participants. Cost is $10 this is a kill hunt door prizes. Everyone coming back with a squirrel gets a ticket for a gun. OPEN TO EVERYONE WITH A DOG OR WITHOUT.


----------

